# The girls are in da house! Sorority Day-1



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I know this is long, but bear with me, I promise many pics at the end (of course you could always skip to the pics 

So, I finally decided it was time to put the girls in the 25 gallon tank. I left abba in the 2.5gallon, but I removed the dividers, so she can finish healing. 

After the other 8 girls were in I had problems. Angel(who I knew would most likely be my problem child) and Lavender(who I would never have suspected) decided they were mortal enemies. I must admit, I've never before seen a fish beat up another fish with it's bum. Doesn't seem like a smart idea to me, considering the one getting hit with the tail then has ample opportunity to chomp it, which is what happened.

Since neither one was willing to back down, and when I removed one and left the other in, the remaining one would try to do the same to one of the other girls(all of whom seem to be the "run for the hills" types"), Angel and Lavender are now sharing the 10 gallon, than I divided. 

The remaining 6 girls (red/copper named Copper, Red named Abigail, Blue/reddish named Alice, red/purple named Eleanore, blue/pink marble named Fetti, and ....hmmm, Cotton Candy, or CC. She is kinda marbled, kinda blended, and is lavender/pink/aqua blue) are quite content. 

When one comes out from behind a plant and meets another girl, both surprised girls flare and run away. Other than that, everyone seems happy. They are usually grouped, or at least paired together.

Pics! First FTS, then the girls.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! Looking good!  I hope you update the thread so we can see the progression of your soriety.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I looove that marble!! I want to steal her! 

Beautiful tank, no doubt they're all very happy!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

ilovebunnies, Will do! I'm hoping all goes well. So far they seem happy! 

Laughing, thank you! I actually got Fetti at Petsmart 2 weeks ago. They were having a sale on female bettas, she only cost me $0.49. She's great. She stalks the snails, never attacks, just follows them. lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I like the live plants! Your setup looks like you have done your research on keeping a sorority tank. I hope it continues to work out. You know how girls can be. lol


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! I tried. I actually found this website while researching sororities!

Day 3- Girls are still doing great. I will try to post pics later this afternoon. Some flaring yesterday...but they both run away immediately, so I don't think anyone explained the rules to them. lol


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, the last pic make it seem they all are interested in the bottom corner more then anything.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Yah, and I often find them all staring at random objects together...weird girls. 
Well, as of this afternoon, my girls are trying to get ahold of this whole "pecking order" thing...unfortunately, they all have the attention span of a newborn. 

The girls have decided to start claiming territories, but as the two involved begin puffing up and circling each other, something else catches their eyes and they swim over to investigate together. lol.

Anyone up for pics...oh, and still no damage seen on anyone. Eleanore still has her stress stripes, but she does that for a few days after I move her anywhere, and when I turn the lights on, and when I move anything...etc.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank looks great! It looks like a mini jungle with all the plants. lol


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Ya, I kinda go a "little" overboard when it comes to plants. That ludwigia repens is a bear, though. It likes to take over, lol. 

Day 6 
Well, I seem to have an alpha. I don't know how, but they must have gotten into a scuffle last night. As of this morning, CC is numero uno. Her and Alice both have some minor fin tearage, but things seem calmer now. Everyone who runs into CC just turns and swims away, which is good I guess.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated in a bit. Things haven't been going so well. 

I lost my little red girl, Copper, to dropsy. And I'm now treating another, Abigail, for it as well. No luck with the epsom though, so she's on to antibiotics and antifungals. She's so big and pineconed, but she's still active and eating. She seems less than pleased with me that she's only getting fed every 3 or 4 days, though. 

Three of the other girls are always stressed (horizontal stripes 24/7) and one of those is looking bigger and bigger every day. I'm not sure if she's just constipated though, as she is a pig. 

Here's a pic of CC, the pig.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

CC might just be eggy... hopefully.

I'm so sorry to hear about the drospy... and that the remaining girls are showing stress bars isn't good.

How's your water parameters looking?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that 

If you have multiple females showing signs then it is most likely due to parasites or a bacterial infection, not food. Give them Jungle's Anti-parasite pellets and use any water treatment that contains metronidazole that you can find (API General Cure for example). Combine that with the epsom salt treatment and DAILY water changes for all of them. Separate and treat all girls showing signs of pinconning. It also helps to raise the temp to 82-84*F. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

FFF, All is well with my water. I've been checking daily, as well as daily 25 % water changes out of paranoia. (sadly there are no real tests for bacteria or parasites in water test form)

Darkmoon, I can't treat the tank that they are in, as I have briggs in there and the meds are not safe for them. I have seperated CC out, even though she's not pineconing, she's just big. The first two were removed as soon as they showed up with raised scales. The first girl was already too far gone and died within a day of being removed, she was very young.

The second is doing well. She's still bloated with raised scales, but highly active. Since my back-ups are only 1/2 gallon, I've been doing 2x daily water changes. I live in Florida, so keeping those little containers warm is not a problem. I am keeping the lights off in that room most of the time, as I was told they like dark when they're sick.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry about the dropsy  hopefully the other one will pull through
Maybe you should try to feed CC less or she just might be eggy


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Epsom salt will help with the bloating/pineconing, if organ damage has not already occurred... Treat in a seperate container though, not in main tank.

With higher temperatures, bacterial infection is always a worry. 

Please answer these questions, so we have a better chance of nailing down what's going on:

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I filled that out when the first one got sick, I only got one answer, from OFL. Everything's the same, except for behavior. Abigail even looks like copper did in those pics.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71500

Since she wasn't pineconed, and was still very active, I gave CC part of a pea. She pooed, and her belly is now 1/2 the size it was. 

Abigail has more color back since starting Fungus Clear(antibacterial and anti-fungal) several days ago. I can't pick up more meds until thursday, so I'm gonna go with what I have for now. Walmart here doesn't carry much, and they are out of everything but stress coat, clear water, and bowl buddies. The petsmarts and my LFS(as local as I have) is an hour away. With school and work, I don't have time.

Abigail is pale, although not as much as she was yesterday. She is pineconed. However, she is extremely active-to the point I have to put her plastic jewel things in her QT tank to keep her happy (she knocks them around and chased them...kinda like playing soccer with herself). I'm only feeding her every few days, which she seems to look forward to and enjoy immensely.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I ordered another azoo filter and mini heater, and will be picking up another 2.5 gallon for abigail when I go pick up the anti-parisite meds. 

and some questions: Are any anti-parisite meds safe for snails and shrimp? Also, if I treat all my girls, even the ones that seem okay, out of the main tank, will they become sick again when I re-introduce them?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

You know, I think you should follow up by PMing OFL... where there are so many fish involved, I'd really like to have her input on this...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

To avoid harming your shrimp/snails I would use medicated pellets (remove uneaten ones before the shrimp/snails eat them). Jungle sells Anti-parasite pellets that are great for treating dropsy and it won't hurt your fish if they don't have dropsy. It is equivalent to giving your dog/cat a dewormer. Whatever you use, make sure it contains Metronidazole.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Okay guys, just got off of work. Only got about a minute to check my messages before I have to get to dinner. Just wanted to update everyone on abigail.

As of tonight, she has much more color back. She doesn't look bloated anymore, and her scales have gone down quite a bit. Today was feeding day, and man did she appreciate it. I think she is going to be getting her own 2.5 anyway, and I am still keeping my fingers crossed that the Fungus clear and epsom salt continue to work.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Okay, Please excuse the enthusiasm...but YIPPPPPPEEEEEE!

Abigail has NO more Pineconing. 

I was using 3x the amount of fungus clear recommended, but I figured if she was supposedly too far to fix anyway, I'd try. (Kept reading that once they pinecone, you're screwed.)

I got her 2.5 yesterday, and her filter and heater came in today, I used the filter pads from the tank of one of my healthy girls to get the bio filter started for her. SHe is H-A-P-P-Y to be out of her jail...cough...QT tank.

Oh, and I removed the snails from the 25gallon and I'm treating those girlies. I figure this way, if it turns out to be fungus in the tank, I'm not leaving the problem and treating the symptoms.

And...I promise I'm almost done...I picked up General Cure.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome! I'm so glad to hear she is doing better! Make sure you finish the entire course of treatment so you kill all the bacteria. Once a fish has had dropsy once, they are much more prone to it so make sure you keep a close eye on her and keep her water super clean.

I don't think you are dealing with a fungus (funguses don't cause dropsy). The reason Fungus Clear worked is because it also kills bacteria. I've heard it is even effective at treating the fast moving version of columnaris...
Are you going to treat the 25 with General Cure? That would be a good plan.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

It's been a while, so I thought I would update. My sorority did not work out. After a few months of cycling from everything's great, to torn fins, to sick girlies, I decided to do the best thing I could for my girlies and broke it down. They were all down graded to 2.5 gallons while I figured out what to do. I lost poor abigail. The lid on her tank was shifted and I didn't see it till it was too late. She tried for a great escape. I rehomed Alice, CC and Fetti. Eleanore got stuck to the intake to my new filter while I was at work one day. My niece now has Lavender and Angel, who have been renamed Lilly and Rose. The only girl I have left is Abba, who lives in a 10 gallon with a lone harlequin rasbora "Jose" (the lone survivor of past trials: Jose 1-11) and my 3 remaining briggs who are nearing the end of their rein.

I still love the majesty of sorority tanks, but I do not think I will ever venture to try one again. For those who do, Good luck. I think I will stick with spoiling mine with a lot of space and a buddy. 

On a side note, Abba loves her Jose. Once a month, she fills with eggs, and follows him around. On the months where she releases them instead of reabsorbs them, she kinda herds him over to the eggs until the snails clean them up...I think she's confused ;P


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sorry  

I have to agree, love sororities and I would have multiple if I could get away with it.. but the stress that comes with it, and the risk sometimes is not worth it. Wish you luck in whatever choices you make.

Are you breeding Abba and Jose? Kind of confused as it seems you are housing them together?


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Lol, Jose is a harlequin rasbora







think someone forgot to tell Abba that! I put him in there because he looked lonely (I don't want to get more, because I've tried buying them from several different stores around here and they all got sick within a few days<--never would have happened with my old LFS) She's seemed a lot happier having him in there with her.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

ROFL how cute!


----------

